# نقاش مهم في مصاريف البنزين



## ابي اسجل (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

ياخوان انا وكل من يستعمل القوارب بمحركات الخارجي بانزين يعاني من الستهلاك الوقود بطريقه خرافية....

طلعه للبحرتحتاج ساعتين ساعه ذهاب وساعه يجاب مسافة منطقة الصيد تبعد 60 كيلو متر + 60 كيلو متر يجاب = 120 كيلو متر

تصرف المحركات 200 - 200 حصان قرابة 570 لتر بانزين تكلف 100 دولار تعتادل 365 ريال

بسرعة دوران 5000 دوره في الدقيقه وهذي سرعة دورات خطيره جداً على سلامة وعمر المحرك ونتج من هذا الدوران سرعة القارب من 50 لى 60 كيلو متر 

وعتمد جسم القارب دور كبير في اختلاف السرعه....

مع العلم محرك السيارة يصرف بنزين في مسافه طولها 120 كم بسرعة دوران محرك 3000 دوره في الدقيقه قرابة 20 لتر تكلف 4 - 5 دولار ميعادل 14 ريال 

ملحضاتي 

دوران المحرك البحري 5000 دوره في الدقيقه قطع مسافه 60 كم في الساعه الوحده 

ومحرك السياره 3000 دوره في الدقيقه قطع مسافه 120 كم في الساعه الوحده

وللعلم اذا محرك السياره لف بسرعة 5000 دوره في الدقيقه يقطع 200 كم في الساعه الوحده
ودوران المحرك البحري لف في ارحله ميعادل مسير السياره 400 كم في الساعتين الذهاب واليجاب


ولهذا سباب احب اتعون مع الصحاب الخبره المهندسين او اي شخص ممكن يشارك في النقاش

انا لا احمل اي مؤهل علمي .. ولكن اشارك ..

نتكلم عن اسباب السرعه

دوران محرك بسرعه 5000 دوره ويعطينا 60 كيلو متر فقط
و دوران محرك بسرعه 3000 دوره في الدقيقه يعطينا 120 كيلو متر 

مقارنه فيها شي من الإستغراب 

راح اوضح بعض السباب المحركات البحريه القير بوقس الخاص فيها يحتوي على مسنان وحد للأمام ومسنان ثاني للخلف D$r وهذا المسنن الوحيد يستلم سرعت الدوران5000 دوره في الدقيقه من المحرك عن طريق ترس لنفترض انه عشر مسننات يوجه لترس ارفاس المروحه والمروحه تحتوي على ترس ثلاثين مسنان وهذا يعني تغسيم المسننات 30 على 10 مسنان المحرك الناتج 3 
نقسم شرعت الدوران المحرك 5000 ÷ 3 = 1666 دوره تدور المروحه في الدقيقه ونحصل من دورنها سرعة 60 كيلو متر في الساعه 

ومحرك السياره يدور بسرعة 3000 دوره في الدقيقه بعد معرفنا حاجة ارفاس لعدد 3 دورات من المحرك ليكمل لفه وحده 
قسمنا 3000 دوره ÷3= 1000 دوره في الدقيقه وهذا اقل من دوران محرك البحري لن محرك البحري كان يدور 1666 دوره فيه نوع من الإستغراب ..

ماهو السباب 

السباب الإختلاف في القير بوكس بين المحرك البحري والمحرك السيارة بعدد المسننات 





القير بوقس البحري يحتوي على ترسين واحد للأمام وواحد للخلف فقط





قير بوقس السياره بعض منها يحتوي على 4 مسننات + الخلف والبعض يحتوي على 5 مسننات للإمام + 1 الخلف 
واكثر من كذا موجود

عرفنا قير البحري ياخذ 5000 دوره من المحرك ويخرج 1666 دوره من المحرك

قير السياره في الغيار الأول مسنن المحرك صغير 10 مسننات يعطينا 5000 دوره وترس المتجه لرفاس ترس كبير يحتوي على 50 مسنن نقسم 50 على 10= 5 ونقسم 5000 دوره على 5 = 100 دوره في الدقيقه الخرجه من ارفاس في الغيار الول 

في الغيار الثاني مسنن المحرك اكبر من الول 15 مسنان يدور بسرعة 5000 دوره وترس ارفاس اصغر من الول يحتوي على 45 مسنان نقسم 45 على 15 = 3 ونقسم 5000 دوره على 3 =1666دوره لرفاس نفس دوران المحرك الحري بطبيعته 

وفي الغيار ثالث راح تلحض الفرق راح احفص على دوران ارفاس 1666 دوره في الدقيقه 

وراح اقلل سرعة دوران المحرك علىمن 5000الى 3000 وقل دوره وانا محفص على دوران ارفاس

في الترس ثالث راح يكونترس المحرك 18 مسنن مقابل 34مسنن ترس لرفاس يعطينا 1.8 دوره 

راح نضرب اناتج 1.8 في 1666 =29988 دوره في الدقيقه 

لحض قلت السرعة لفات المحرك من 5000 الى 3000 دوره في الدقيقه وهذا يقلل من الستهلاك الوقود والحراره وطالة عمر المحرك وحنا محفضين على الدوران في الرفاس بنفس الخرج 1666 دوره في الدقيقه 

وفي الغيار رقم 4 ممكن نخفض دوران المحرك الى 2500 دوره نص دوران المحرك في السابق 

وحنا محفضين على الخارج من ارفاس 1666 دوره بدقيقه 

بمعدل خارج الدوره 1.5 

والحتياطي في السرعه ممكن نحتجها في بعض الحيان تاقرب 2000 دوره الى رجوع الى 5000 دوره المحرك في الطاقه الغصوا 

راح يعطينا خارج من المحرك 5000 دوره تغسم على عدد 1.5 = 3333 دوره لرفاس ضاعفت سرعة دورانه وهذا مكد راح يرفع سرعة القارب 

وانا راح اقوم بتجربه بنفسي وراح استخدم فيها محرك سياره وقير سياره اتماتك لسهولة حركة نقل السرعات وعدم طلب كلش الدبرياش 

وراح افيدكم بتجربتي واتمنا من الإخوان بطرح ملحاظاتهم للوصول لفضل النتايج


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع فى غايه الروعه ومهم جدا مشكور اخى ابو اسجل والى الامام


----------



## HAADY (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ أبي أسجل :
كي نستطيع تحديد الفرق في استهلاك الوقود بين القارب والسيارة ولنفس قوة ونوع المحرك علينا تعلم بعض المبادئ البسيطة في مقاومة تحرك الاجسام :

وللتبسيط اقول : 

بالنسبة للسيارة :عند تحرك السيارة على الطريق فان القدرة التي يبذلها المحرك لجعل السيارة تسير بسرعة 100 كم او 150 كم تكون مساوية لوزن السيارة ولمقاومة الرياح التي تعاكس السيارة في الحركة والاتجاه وتزداد هذه المقاومة بازدياد السرعة ولا يوجد فقد ذو اهمية في سرعة الدوران بين عدد دورات دولاب السيارة والارض التي يسير عليها 

بالنسبة للقارب : فانه يساوي السيارة في مقاومة الرياح والوزن التي على المحرك التغلب عليها في القدرة التي يبذلها ولكن هناك قوة مقاومة اضافية هي قوة احتكاك مساحة غاطس القارب مع المياه والامواج والتي تقدر بقيمة 60 الى 70% من القوة التي على المحرك التغلب عليها كما انه يوجد امر آخر وهو عملية انزلاق الرفاص اي ان هناك فقد في القوة بسبب انزلاق شفرات الرفاص في المياه ويزداد الفقد بزيادة سرعة دوران الرفاص بمعنى انه نظريا لو اعتبرنا ان الرفاص عبارة عن لولب والمياه عبارة عن صامولة فيجب ان يتحرك القارب مسافة نظرية معينة نسبة لخطوة رفاصه اما في الحقيقة فانه يتحرك بمسافة اقل من ذلك وتقل هذه المسافة بزيادة سرعة دوران الرفاص او ارتفاع الامواج او زيادة سرعة القارب مما يفقد القارب الكثير من سرعة تحركه وينعكس ذلك زيادة كبيرة في استهلاك الوقود بالمقارنة بالسيارة


----------



## ابي اسجل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ Haady:

اشكرك على المرور

وتفق معك في في رايك انه بن الوزن والحتكاك لهم تثير على قدراة المحرك وسياره والقارب يختلفن في نسب الحتكاك ويتفقن في بعض المور مثل صتدام بلهواء والوزن 
والقارب يوضاف له حتكاك الغطس في الماء وفعلن ارفاس مهم جداً الطار في السياره دار الخاردي يعطينا مترين يعني هذا في حالة دوره لليطار يقطع مسافة مترين 

بنسبه لرفاس لبد نعرف نوع وتصميم ارفاس ونختار اكثر فاعليه وحتكاك دفه الما في شكل المعكس للقارب لندفعه بطريقه افضل بغل دوران لنفترض محرك يولد 300 حصان يعمل بدون رفاس ممكن يحرك الغارب بسرعة اكيد مراح يتحرك مع وجود دوران شفت الخاص برفاس وفي حالة تركيب رفاص صغير مراح يعطينا ادا ارفاس الكبير وهذي ملحضه مهمه واطلب من الخوان المتخصصين من المهندسين شرح اجود ارفاسات 

والفرق بين رفسات السرعه ورفاسات العزم لتحمل الوزان والحتكاك


مقارنه بين طريقت الحقن الوقود المحرك البحري ومحرك السيارة 

سياره انا بعرفها نيسان بترول 6 سطوانات V6 يولد 180 حصان بسرعت دوران تصل الى 6000 دوره تغريبن في الدقيقه 

نصام حقن الوقود في المحرك كربريتر بفتحتين حقن الولا تعمل من سرعت 500 دوره الى 3000 دوره و 3000 دوره في تعطينا سرعة 120 كيلو متر في الساعه وبعد زياده الدوران اكثر من 3000 الف دوره يعمل القن الثاني في الكربريتر 

محرك السياره يعمل على النضام اربع اشواط يعني في اربع دورات سحب وقود مره وحده 


ونضام حقن الوقود في لمحرك بحري مثل محرك 150 حصان 6 سطوانات V6 يعمل بنضام عدد 6 كربريترات لكل سطوانه كربريتر 

فتخيل نسبة ستنزاف الوقود بين السياره من فتحه وحده وبحد اقصا فتحتين وتخيل 6 فتحات تعمل من بدايت دوران المحرك

والمصيبه المر والدها المحرك البحري والخص الخارجي يعمل على شوطين بعد كل دوره كون فيه همليت سحب وقود 

شاهد هذا العنوان يعطيك الفرق بين شوطين واربع اشواط

http://thecartech.com/vs/four_and_two_strokes.htm


----------



## المساعدي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

111111111111111111111111111


----------



## أبو ريان sa (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ين ويعطيكم العافية 
في الحقيقة لديه سؤال 
اولاً لديه محرك كهربائي يدور في الدقيقة 3000هل استطيع زيادة دورانه إلى 5000 دورة في الدقيقة
ثانياً هل قوة محرك سيارة يدور 5000 دورة في الدقيقة يساوي محرك كهربائي يدور 5000 دورة في الدقيقة
واذا كان الجواب لا فماهو السبب
ارجو الإفادة ولكم تحياتي


----------

